# How can I stop this rattling ?



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all. I recently purchased an SVS PB Ultra 13 and am thoroughly enjoying the experience.
However I have security grills outside my family room windows and the rattling produced by the bass
as very distracting. 
Does anybody have any tips as to how I could get rid of the window/security grill rattle ? 

The grills are aluminum hexagonal shaped ones.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Try putting a caulk into all the joints.


----------



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Il look into getting some caulk. Was also thinking of putting foam between window and grill.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a similar problem with the big glass panes in my grandfather clock. Folded torn matchbook covers and stuffed between the wood and glass to take out any slack. Nothing fancy but solved a serious problem quick and easy.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Use "seal & Peel" caulk so that if you ever want to remove it, it will be easy.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

caper26 said:


> Use "seal & Peel" caulk so that if you ever want to remove it, it will be easy.


+1.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I use that stuff around my air conditioners in the summer....


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

OP, you should try getting a subdude. I've heard that in most cases that it will help lessen the vibrations that cause the rattling. I think the Auralex Subdude is mentioned quite often.


----------



## StanDingwave (Feb 25, 2012)

Rare grill, the rattlin' grill, the grill down in the valley-o

(Sorry could not resist ... the old tune "Rattlin' Bog" has many lines, but not a grill or sub.) Sub on the floor of a house in a hole in a bog in the valley-o ...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The foam works and is cheap just put a few pieces in different spots and you should be good to go.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> +1.


+2 or 3:T


----------

